# Dwarves in the mountains of the North?



## Arthur_Vandelay (Apr 25, 2004)

In "The Gathering of the Clouds," Thorin says to Roac:



> Also, I would beg of you, if any of you are still young and strong of wing, that you would send messengers to our kin in the mountains of the North, *both west from here and east*, and tell them of our plight. But go specially to my cousin Dain in the Iron Hills . . . .



I was always under the impression that at the time of the Battle of Five Armies, the only dwarf-settlements in the West of Middle-earth were in the Iron Hills and in the Blue Mountains. 

Were there other dwarves living in the Grey Mountains at this time? Were any of these of the house of Durin?


----------



## Aulë (Apr 25, 2004)

Yes, there were still a few Dwarf colonies left in the Grey Mountains. When Thrór moved the throne back to Erebor from the Grey Mountains in the year 2590, I am sure that the majority of the Dwarves followed Thrór or Grór (who went to the Iron Hills). But considering that quote that you provided, some of the Dwarves must have stayed behind despite the presence of Dragons. They would have only dwelt in small settlements though, as to not attract the attention of Smaug and the lesser Dragons.

These Dwarves would have been of the Line of Durin too (with perhaps the odd chance of some Firebeards and Broadbeams). They would have travelled there when Thorin I led them away from Erebor in 2210. In the Appendices, it says that the majority of Durin's Folk followed Thorin I into the Grey Mountains.


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (May 13, 2005)

(bump)

Aule's reply seems credible to me. What do others think? Is it supported by anything Tolkien has written (say, in the HoME)?


----------

